# Tree House in the Cotswolds



## neill (Jan 17, 2011)

I have well... um, no information on this one! I do not know who built it, when it was built, or when it was last used. I just liked it as a rare, random find.

The Tree House looks over a small, overgrown lake. It's deep in the woods, over half a mile from the nearest house. In fact nearly a mile from the nearest road. I saw no one while out for this walk through the woods, but I did see at least 60+ deer.

The place was much loved at one time, but has suffered over the winter, part of the tree surporting it has broken away, damaging the Tree House on the lower side. The floor inside is rotten in parts, and the outside decking is covered several inches of dead leaves. Having said all that it's magical!






Very well hidden - I did not see the tree house until I was within 200m


































One of the locals






Sorry to all of you who would like to have more information, but...Enjoy!


----------



## evilnoodle (Jan 18, 2011)

How cute is that???
Nice find.


----------



## smileysal (Jan 18, 2011)

Would love to have one of those at the bottom of the garden.  What a lovely place, love the chandelier in the main room. Lovely pics, thank you for sharing. 

 Sal


----------



## krela (Jan 18, 2011)

Blimey... that's bigger than my flat lol.

Can you imagine having something like that as a kid, what a great place. 

Thanks.


----------



## manof2worlds (Jan 18, 2011)

Totally magical - like something out of Grimm's fairy tales.


----------



## Em_Ux (Jan 18, 2011)

Ahh love it!


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow, magical indeed. What a fantastic find. I want to live there.


----------



## LittleMadam (Jan 18, 2011)

Cool den! Loving the chandalier thing LOL. I think that should be DP HQ


----------



## RichardH (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks Elvish to me. There's probably an infestation nearby.

If you hear any ethereal singing of a _"fa-la-la-lally"_ nature, just run.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 18, 2011)

RichardH said:


> If you hear any ethereal singing of a _"fa-la-la-lally"_ nature, just run.


For Terry Pratchett readers, that might mean having to perform the 'stick and bucket' dance.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 18, 2011)

You can do your roof topping across Manchester and London. 
You can do your ninja infiltrations of an in-use factory.
You can do your single rope accent up a bridge...

But for me, this is ace! 

What an excellent find! Luckily it's so isolated as it'd be a popular venue for chav arson parties. 

I love the broken guardrail in front of the door in photo 6 - like someone ran out of the door spoof-film stylee and went straight through!


----------



## Incognito (Jan 18, 2011)

what a great little find and so deep in the woods. Its a shame its starting to rot a hell of a lot of work went into that by the looks of it. I think I would be keen to go and see if it can be saved nice little spot take more pics of the deers.


----------



## phill.d (Jan 18, 2011)

That's amazing, and very well built indeed.
It would make even better shots in Autumn time.

Shame it's being left to deteriate though.
Great find. Enjoyed that report thanks


----------



## scribble (Jan 18, 2011)

What an enchanting little haven! Well spotted.


----------



## Mad Larkin (Jan 18, 2011)

cool find

it looks to me like some really rich people had it made for somewhere nice to have a picnic/afternoon tea


----------



## King Al (Jan 18, 2011)

One of the most random sites I have ever seen, fantastic neill, fantastic


----------



## hnmisty (Jan 18, 2011)

I want to upgrade my tree house, its made from my parents' old bed so there's not exactly room for ceiling lighting!

Imagine being a kid and having to leave that behind :/


----------



## rectory-rat (Jan 19, 2011)

What a great second home, I soooooo want it!!! 



LittleMadam said:


> I think that should be DP HQ



It so should! 

-RR


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 19, 2011)

now that I like a lot


----------



## neill (Jan 20, 2011)

[QUOTE

I love the broken guardrail in front of the door in photo 6 - like someone ran out of the door spoof-film stylee and went straight through! [/QUOTE]

When I first saw the damage to guardrail it was what I first thought. I was however caused by part of the surporting tree breaking.


----------



## ashfu (Jan 20, 2011)

*Nice*

Super find my friend 
Fantastic


----------



## TranKmasT (Jan 20, 2011)

krela said:


> Blimey... that's bigger than my flat lol.
> 
> Can you imagine having something like that as a kid, what a great place.
> 
> Thanks.



But would my wireless router for my Xbox extend that far?


----------



## Vickyvlr (Jan 21, 2011)

THAT...................... is so sweet..!!

Id love to have somewhere like that, just to sit and listen to music, and paint....and generally be inspired!!


----------



## Bunker Bill (Jan 21, 2011)

Very nice, must have cost a fortune to build, they havn't skimped on the materials.

Would be great siting up there with a bit of grub and few bottles and tinies just watching the wildlife around you


----------



## neill (Jan 21, 2011)

Bunker Bill said:


> Very nice, must have cost a fortune to build, they havn't skimped on the materials.
> 
> Would be great siting up there with a bit of grub and few bottles and tinies just watching the wildlife around you



This is what it was built for, there is a BBQ and wine rack with many empty bottles of wine!


----------



## PrincessVenom (Jan 22, 2011)

WOW! 
That is quite simply, amazing! What a find. I really hope nobody finds it and feels the need to vandalise it. Imagine the hours that went in to building that and the hours of fun from it's use. I wonder whether it was used by adults or kids? 

And the deer! OMG, is that one of the rare white deer?


----------



## 0xygen (Jan 23, 2011)

When can I move in??

-0xy


----------



## Munchh (Jan 23, 2011)

It's one of those rare finds a bit like the hobbit house that demonstrates our eccentricity in the most wonderful way. A lot of what we do as explorers in adult life stems from our childhood adventures and exploits. In viewing this, I was transported back. Charming and evocative, thanks very much.


----------



## DJ-Jamster (Feb 8, 2011)

WOW! You should keep it as your own!


----------



## scribble (Feb 8, 2011)

EMPTY bottles? What use is that?


----------



## Curious Dragon (Feb 8, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> For Terry Pratchett readers, that might mean having to perform the 'stick and bucket' dance.



I struggle to get past singing "The Wizards Staff Has A Knob On The End"


----------



## Curious Dragon (Feb 8, 2011)

Back on to subject (sorry)

That is one stunning treehouse!!!! Not what I expected at all.
I can imagine it lit by candle light, snuggling under a throw or fur.

It would be such a shame to let it deteriorate... absolutely cracking find


----------



## stevejd (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm sure i've seen that on the telly, some show on discovery home & leisure a few years back about shed oddities in peoples gardens


----------

